# Siena S or M



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

I went to my lbs where we can find Litespeed. I’m interested by the Siena. I always thought I was going to by a small one. But the guy at the store think I should take a medium. So I’m looking here for advise. 

My inseam is 82cm (32"), witch refer to the Litespeed chart good enough for medium size, but my height is about 1,67m (5'6") from the same chart, good for a small. Doing a compromise for both measures either I’m tall for a small frame or little short for a medium, ...don’t know. Regarding those measures, witch one would be the better choice. 

They don’t have neither of these size in store for now, sure it would be easier to try them for real, but actualy I have to go with theories.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Does your current bike fit you well? Which top tube length is closest to your current set up? You don't want too long or short of a stem. What head tube length is also closer to you current bike? Unless you like huge stacks of spacers. If your current bike does fit you well you need to let the ruler be your guide since there are many other critical measurements to get the right sized frame.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

My actual bike is a classic old school steel frame, from end ’80 beginning ’90. Size is a 52cm, top tube is 53cm, stem is 100mm. I never had a fitting on it, so it’s hard for me to say if the fit is good or not, I guess I’m use to it. It’s certainly not the best fit because after a long ride, 60 miles, I have some pain and fatigue on my shoulders.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

When you spend the kind of money that this bike purchase is going to cost you want to make the right decision. I spent a $150 for a professional bike fitting and it was the best money I invested into cycling. It might not be a bad way for you to go too.:thumbsup:


----------



## petberk (Feb 26, 2007)

I ride a 06 Siena Medium. I'm 5-7 with 30 inch inseam. I was fitted after I bought the bike on Ebay at LBS. The bike fit great to begin with, so they made only minor adjustments.


----------



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, thanks. I guess I'll find a dealer who's having both size in stock and have them for quick fit.


----------

